# New Boots



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2015)

Just got some, ready to go for the season!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2015)

I got myself some new boots as well. Dalbello Panterra ID 130's.
Now the sad part....I have had them over a month, and have yet to stick my foot in them yet. With the Intuition liner I know they will fit horrible unmolded, but haven't haf the time to mold them yet....


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice!



Been in my Atomics for 6 seasons, it was time. Hopefully these will last just as long.

Those Pantera's look pretty badass.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2015)

Starting my third season on my Panterras...interested to hear how the 130's ski.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bought a pair of these at the end of last season. Already have a few days on them.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Starting my third season on my Panterras...interested to hear how the 130's ski.



I got them for 2 reasons.  

1- I am not a huge fan of the "ID Now" liner that comes in the 120 version. After skiing the stock liner I had pulled them out and replaced them with my old Intuition Power Wraps from my older boots.  After talking to the rep he said he had some lackluster reviews from "bigger" users.  Plus I was used to the original Intuition Power Wraps that are stiffer.  The Panterra 130 comes with the original style Intuition liner in it.
2- I got a crazy price on the 130 to make it cheaper than a 120, and the rep had my size in his truck.

I plan to set them to the Soft setting which will make them a 120 flex.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bought a pair of these at the end of last season. Already have a few days on them.



Got the same ones, L-O-V-E them


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2015)

Picked these up the end of March last season






Got about 10 days on them before my season came to and end in May.  Can't wait to add another 50 or so days on them in the coming months!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Picked these up the end of March last season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I tried a pair of those on, but I really wanted to get away from pure race boot. The RX fit the bill with RS performance and little more comfort. I also like the rubber replaceable soles for booting up in parking lots and any light hiking I might do out West.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Nice boots guys!
> Might need some punches(here & there..later) ...other than that ready to go, have debated myself on a 4th buckle(will see later on), but don't ask me about shimming/lifting my (not yet purchased)bindings on my (not yet purchased)skis...listed on my (not yet cleaned off)desk.
> _________________________________________



Why do your bindings? Cant your boots, it's much easier to swap skis down the road. They make ones for boots with rubber soles now too: http://cantology.com/


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I got them for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1- I am not a huge fan of the "ID Now" liner that comes in the 120 version. After skiing the stock liner I had pulled them out and replaced them with my old Intuition Power Wraps from my older boots.  After talking to the rep he said he had some lackluster reviews from "bigger" users.  Plus I was used to the original Intuition Power Wraps that are stiffer.  The Panterra 130 comes with the original style Intuition liner in it.
> 2- I got a crazy price on the 130 to make it cheaper than a 120, and the rep had my size in his truck.
> ...



My Panterras are older and still came with the intuition wrap around liner. I really like the firmer flex setting on mine, perfect for me. Interesting you will use the 120 setting but I see your cost strategy and it of course makes perfect sense. Nice to get extra features for less.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2015)

Much prefer the new color over the old green


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Much prefer the new color over the old green



..and I'm looking at the volume over instep!....Greg, did you get them to rethink?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Much prefer the new color over the old green



I was always a fan of the green, but those do loom nice.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2015)

Greg said:


>



Why not break in these new bad boys next Tues or Wed at K?


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 21, 2015)

Here are my new boots purchased last season. Comes with two tongues, 110 or 130 flex with a tongue swap, and Hike mode. I love the boots, but had a hot spot on my shin with the liners where they wrapped and caused a seem to press on an old boot top break in my tibia.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2015)

Intuition has quite a few different liners with various tongues now Scruffy...*although I need a well designed tongue to be comfortable.   I have a dense AT liner I performed a tongue transplant(from downhill boot) on..might be laughed at but works great.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 28, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Intuition has quite a few different liners with various tongues now Scruffy...  I even have an AT liner I performed a tongue transplant(from downhill boot) on..might be laughed at but works great.



Cool, thanks! I'll look into it. I was wondering if I could get a different ID liner with a different wrap pattern.


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2015)

What a great wife!  She just bought me these for Christmas!  Bonus was getting to ski them the same day I got them at BW.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got some, ready to go for the season!



So far so good. First boots in a long time that I've had no significant work done, just a minor shim under the sole for canting. Much warmer than my old boots. Biggest complaint would be the buckles, they don't stay in position when I pop them loose for the lift ride. Old boots I'd do that and when I got off the lift could just click them back down and go, need to spend a little more time fiddling with them to put them in the right position. As I break them in a little more I hope I won't need to unbuckle as often.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2016)

Put these on for the first time the other day.  Always catches me off-guard just how tight new boots fit!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Put these on for the first time the other day.  Always catches me off-guard just how tight new boots fit!



Nice boots,  and my first reaction always after slipping into a new pair is more along the lines of "wow, my old boots really had packed out a bunch!!"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2016)

Yup

Often don't realize how bad the old ones are until I try on new ones.  Good thing I don't "window shop" boots as often as some other gear.  I'd be laying the plastic down much more often.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> *Often don't realize how bad the old ones are until I try on new ones. *



Recent dramatic example of this.  

 At the end of last season the gf wound up having to see a doctor due to lower R leg pain, and needing to wear a foot brace for 2 months.  She's fine now, but it turns out it was her ski boots, which were a beginner (i.e. comfort) Salomon model on their 5th season, probably skied in them roughly 70 days.

So this season I size her for some new boots and I discovered her old boots were 1/2 size too big to begin with, a common beginner skier problem.  So not only were they packed out, but they were a bit too large to start with.  Since she's now an intermediate, I made sure to get her stiffer boots, and obviously the proper size.

Here's where it gets crazy.    

She never intentionally skies moguls and avoids them like the plague, but there was so much snow the other day she had no choice.  Normally she looks skittish and scared in them, and awkward.  Yet not only did she ski down legit mogul fields, she did so pretty well (for an intermediate).   I have never in my life personally witnessed a proper fitting pair of boots so dramatically......*instantly*....make someone a better skier.  Since she never had a proper fitting pair of boots, she didn't realize how much control she was losing, and not able to impart to her skies.  I strongly suspect this will also improve her skiing and make her less skittish on steeper terrain as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2016)

The analogy that boots are to skiing as tires are to driving is apt.


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Recent dramatic example of this.
> 
> At the end of last season the gf wound up having to see a doctor due to lower R leg pain, and needing to wear a foot brace for 2 months.  She's fine now, but it turns out it was her ski boots, which were a beginner (i.e. comfort) Salomon model on their 5th season, probably skied in them roughly 70 days.
> 
> ...



We buy our boots a size larger than toe touching. My feet stay warmer IMO.  As far as better boots,  I moved my wife into 110 flex and her skiing improved dramatically.  I also have the forward lean cranked up which worked out well.  In addition, I put a heel lift in.  All worked real food as planned.  I can take almost anywhere on the mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

